# Catfish rigs?



## skiff89_jr

I was getting the rods out prepping them for the tournament this weekend and was wondering what everyone was using for big cats and flatheads. I had to convert some poles that i was using for other stuff to handle catfish. So this is what I'm using. From left to right.

1. Abu Garcia Ambassador 6000 with 50# mono with med/heavy rod
2. Zebco spinning reel with 50# power pro and ugly stick
3. Abu Garcia Blackmax with 30# mono with ugly stick
4. Shimano baitrunner with 30# mono and custom rod *favorite
5. Penn 6/0 with 50# mono and rod with roller tip *little too heavy, but you can pull up a log with it 
6. Penn GT???i with 50# mono *favorite


----------



## drifterfisher

I have a ? how do you cast those non spinning reels? I have 2 ambassador 5000 that are great drop rigs but thats all I can do with them.I have come to love the Optix reels,very cheap but built very well.I use them over a Shimano Sahara that I have.


----------



## CatHunter

Damn looks like I'm going to have to work this weekend, figures! I have been of work now for 3 weeks and of course tournament weekend Ill have to work, sucks .


----------



## jcoss15

nice rigs...i use a ambassador 6000 with 30lb big game and a 7ft. rod and a mitchell spinning reel with 20lb suffix on a 61/2ft rod have'nt had one break me off yet but I also have not landed one over 20lbs with rod and reel. So until one breaks me off I'm gonna stick with those...a as far as casting goes my ambassador with a 2oz sinker will cast a country mile if i need it too.


----------



## skiff89_jr

drifterfisher said:


> I have a ? how do you cast those non spinning reels?


They will all cast except for the penn 6/0. I don't really do a lot of casting long distances though;however, a 8oz weight and a bream doesn't take much to go the distance. :thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr

CatHunter said:


> Damn looks like I'm going to have to work this weekend, figures! I have been of work now for 3 weeks and of course tournament weekend Ill have to work, sucks .


Dang man that sucks. I was looking forward to talking a little with you. Maybe now i'll have a chance at the money :shifty:


----------



## CatHunter

Locked and loaded










If you want a shot at some real money you should come to the 
King Kat tournament at Selma, AL in June


----------



## skiff89_jr

Nice, I see some ugly sticks. What kinda reels are those? Yeah i'd like to go to one of those king kat tournaments, but it's a little too far for me right now. Fishing the florida catfish trail is about all i can afford right now since i'm still in high school.


----------



## CatHunter

skiff89_jr said:


> Nice, I see some ugly sticks. What kinda reels are those? Yeah i'd like to go to one of those king kat tournaments, but it's a little too far for me right now. Fishing the florida catfish trail is about all i can afford right now since i'm still in high school.


corvus cc20s and cc30s expensive yet effective and tuff as nails


----------



## drifterfisher

CatHunter said:


> corvus cc20s and cc30s expensive yet effective and tuff as nails


When you said expensive I was thinking 200+ but at 70-75 each thats not to bad,parred with an ugly stick your in about a 100 each. How is the drag on them?


----------



## CatHunter

drifterfisher said:


> When you said expensive I was thinking 200+ but at 70-75 each thats not to bad,parred with an ugly stick your in about a 100 each. *How is the drag on them*?


Its the best in my experience. Given that fact that I dont use much drag, lock"em down and say COME HERE!


----------



## drifterfisher

I'm bad about doing that to,and I pull the hook alot to.I almost exclusively use 65# braid,and it will rip off chunks of limbs as well as tear out mouth corners.So I'm learning how to use the drag.


----------



## CatHunter

Did I say expensive? I meant Inexpensive:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15

in my experience with flatheads it seems to be the rod that is the most important part as far a handling a bigger fish, then the line, then the reel...no need for anything real expensive. Just strong and durable.


----------



## CatHunter

jcoss15 said:


> in my experience with flatheads it seems to be the rod that is the most important part as far a handling a bigger fish, then the line, then the reel...no need for anything real expensive. Just strong and durable.


Exactly, we catfisherman don't need to be all flashy for the camera we just get the job done with spending as little money as possible.

7.2 foot ugly sticks thick backs for my big cats


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Locked and loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a shot at some real money you should come to the
> King Kat tournament at Selma, AL in June


That's right in my honey holes. Cant wait.


----------



## CatHunter

I'm going to do every thing in my power to be there, looks to be 5,000 in prizes, plus it will be nice to compete with some really good catfisherman I love the competition.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Yeah I had heard that those sea stiker reels where tough and comparable to a penn. I might have to give them a try.


----------



## CatHunter

Looks like I'm going to the tournament after all, boss just called said we arent leaving to go off shore till Monday, Im in:thumbsup:
.


----------



## slabhunter

Big Cat Quest Tournament in Columbus, GA. this Saturday for those looking for a 4 figure 1st place check.

The City is hosting it at Rotary Park and there will also be a BBQ Competition and fun for the whole Family!


----------



## CatHunter

slabhunter said:


> Big Cat Quest Tournament in Columbus, GA. this Saturday for those looking for a 4 figure 1st place check.
> 
> The City is hosting it at Rotary Park and there will also be a BBQ Competition and fun for the whole Family!


I think the one on the Apalachicola is about 1000-1500 no sure, but its just a short 3 hour drive for me, I was thinking about doing the hill jack tournament on the Chattahoochee in Columbus but the drive was just to far.


----------



## skiff89_jr

CatHunter said:


> Looks like I'm going to the tournament after all, boss just called said we arent leaving to go off shore till Monday, Im in:thumbsup:
> .


Man i bet you were doing back flips lol. Look forward to having a chat with you :notworthy:


----------



## slabhunter

CatHunter said:


> I think the one on the Apalachicola is about 1000-1500 no sure, but its just a short 3 hour drive for me, I was thinking about doing the hill jack tournament on the Chattahoochee in Columbus but the drive was just to far.


Hillljack cranks back up after this one Saturday with one closer to you at a Landing just South of the Eufaula Dam, it's up on the Hilljack page.

I live in the ATL so there are no Catfish tournaments or clubs close to me. I'm seriously considering starting a new Tour for 2013 that will hit the big Lakes at Night and the Rivers like the Oconee, Ocmulgee, Altamaha (overrun with Flats!), and the Flint. 

Catfishing is for everybody since you don't need Thousands of $$$ of fancy lures or every electronic whizzbang gizmo being invented. Stout rod and reel, some bait, and some water. Your shot at a big'un is limited solely by the time you have.

Entry fee for this Saturday's Tournament is $200/2 Man team with First Prize being $5000:

http://www.bigcatquest.com/home/big-cat-quest


----------



## CatCrusher

slabhunter said:


> Hillljack cranks back up after this one Saturday with one closer to you at a Landing just South of the Eufaula Dam, it's up on the Hilljack page.
> 
> I live in the ATL so there are no Catfish tournaments or clubs close to me. I'm seriously considering starting a new Tour for 2013 that will hit the big Lakes at Night and the Rivers like the Oconee, Ocmulgee, Altamaha (overrun with Flats!), and the Flint.
> 
> Catfishing is for everybody since you don't need Thousands of $$$ of fancy lures or every electronic whizzbang gizmo being invented. Stout rod and reel, some bait, and some water. Your shot at a big'un is limited solely by the time you have.
> 
> Entry fee for this Saturday's Tournament is $200/2 Man team with First Prize being $5000:
> 
> http://www.bigcatquest.com/home/big-cat-quest


Ken freeman puts on a good tournament. Alot of the locations he goes to dont take a big fish to win. I saw fish under 20 lbs win Eufaula 2 years in a row. On another note I have fished the Altamaha and it is loaded with flatheads just like you said. Always nice fish getting weighed in at those tournaments.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> I think the one on the Apalachicola is about 1000-1500 no sure, but its just a short 3 hour drive for me, I was thinking about doing the hill jack tournament on the Chattahoochee in Columbus but the drive was just to far.



You're not much further than that to Columbus. I10 to 231 to Dothan then 431 all the way. I can make it from fairhope to Eufaula in right at 4 hrs. columbus is only about 30 -40 min past that. The one below the Eufaula Damn want be too bad of a drive at all. We fished hard below the damn there one day only catching 5-6 lb Blues and 2 ole boys pulled up beside us and threw out and caught a blue about 25lbs in about 5 minutes. The winning fish in that tournament was only 17lbs and them boys were not even in the tournament.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> You're not much further than that to Columbus. I10 to 231 to Dothan then 431 all the way. I can make it from fairhope to Eufaula in right at 4 hrs. columbus is only about 30 -40 min past that. The one below the Eufaula Damn want be too bad of a drive at all. We fished hard below the damn there one day only catching 5-6 lb Blues and 2 ole boys pulled up beside us and threw out and caught a blue about 25lbs in about 5 minutes. The winning fish in that tournament was only 17lbs and them boys were not even in the tournament.


Must have been a day time tournament, I much prefer a over night tournament for real success, do you plan on fishing the Apalachicola tournament this weekend?


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Must have been a day time tournament, I much prefer a over night tournament for real success, do you plan on fishing the Apalachicola tournament this weekend?



Most of these tournaments are going to be daytime because a blue is normally gonna be your big fish and time of day dont mean a thing. Heck the older I get the less I want to stay up all night LOL. Over on Lake eufaula you dont have any Flatheads so a blue or channel is gonna be it. I had planned to fish the Columbus tournament but I am going to prairie creek instead for a few days and work on some big yella cats


----------



## skiff89_jr

sbarrow said:


> Most of these tournaments are going to be daytime because a blue is normally gonna be your big fish and time of day dont mean a thing. Heck the older I get the less I want to stay up all night LOL. *Over on Lake eufaula you dont have any Flatheads so a blue or channel is gonna be it.* I had planned to fish the Columbus tournament but I am going to prairie creek instead for a few days and work on some big yella cats


I thought there were flatheads in eufaula?


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> I thought there were flatheads in eufaula?


Nope, they havn't made it in there yet. Myself and river roach have fished that thing from one end to the other with nothing but blues and channels. Had a couple guys claim they caught one but somebody else that knew them said they got it below the dam. If you want channels I dont now of a better place. Its loaded because everybody mainly fishes for crappie and bass. Like anywhere else they will eventually make it in there.


----------



## skiff89_jr

I know there are some big channels in there because i know some guys who have caught some big ones jugging the lake. That's really weird that they are loaded in the apalachicola which is formed by the chattahootchee and flint river, but not in eufaula.


----------



## CatCrusher

skiff89_jr said:


> I know there are some big channels in there because i know some guys who have caught some big ones jugging the lake. That's really weird that they are loaded in the apalachicola which is formed by the chattahootchee and flint river, but not in eufaula.


Yep it's crazy but that's what you get with damns. Oh they will eventually get in there.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> Nope, they havn't made it in there yet. Myself and river roach have fished that thing from one end to the other with nothing but blues and channels. Had a couple guys claim they caught one but somebody else that knew them said they got it below the dam. If you want channels I dont now of a better place. Its loaded because everybody mainly fishes for crappie and bass. Like anywhere else they will eventually make it in there.


The lake is not loaded but they are in there, I found a few reports of Flatheads on lake Eufaul but generally the best fishing is done bellow the dam for sure.


----------



## CatCrusher

I was stationed at Ft Benning for a few years before I retired and I fished it hard so trust me if they are scarce if any. It ain't even that great below the damn. I wouldn't plan no family vacation around it. I've seen a few reports in the bait shop in the upper part of the lake so it might be possible closer to the upper damn.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> I was stationed at Ft Benning for a few years before I retired and I fished it hard so trust me if they are scarce if any. It ain't even that great below the damn. I wouldn't plan no family vacation around it. I've seen a few reports in the bait shop in the upper part of the lake so it might be possible closer to the upper damn.


They didn't get in the yellow river till the mid 90s, and the choctawhatchee till the late 90s and since then have spawned all out threw the rivers reaching 60+lbs. 

It don't take them long to go to work that's for sure each female can produce 150-300,000 eggs all with a high success rate of making it to adult hood since the males protect the nest and they grow rapidly there first 4 years of life.

But your right about not planing a flathead trip around the lake there are better places to visit for the old yeller cat.


----------

